# ISO stinky tofu recipe



## arno353 (Nov 10, 2006)

I want to make stinky tofu but i don't how.. actually i have never eaten tofu before but i wan to make this dish for someone. Can someone please give me a recipe of this. already thank you^^


----------



## pdswife (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Arno... welcome to the group.

I know nothing about tofu stinky or nice smelling for that matter
but, hold on and another member will come along and give you 
some ideas.

Have you tried googling for the recipe?


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 10, 2006)

Arno, welcome to DC.  I am not a fan of stinky tofu, also known as 'Chow Tofu', which is aged.  You can find the recipe in this website:

http://www.ellenskitchen.com/faqs/stinkytofu.html


----------



## arno353 (Nov 10, 2006)

ahh thank you^^ 
thnx for the help


----------



## kungfueats (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that the biggest problem with real traditional stinky tofu (chou doufu) is that the tofu is aged a certain way, and my guess is that unless you are in China it will be almost impossible to get the proper tofu.  

Once you find the tofu it's pretty simple, just deep fry the squares of tofu until they turn golden brown, then serve with chili sauce.

NOTE: WARNING: CAUTION: ALERT: Stinky tofu is especially stinky during the cooking process, imagine deep frying bleu cheese or something along these lines.  When I'm walking down the street it's possible to smell it blocks away, so cooking it in your house without good ventilation is, well ..., bad.


----------

